# Ipad



## bagalorifere (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous (et à toutes mais là c'est plus rare  )

Je me concentre actuellement sur l'achat d'un Ipad (d'occasion, avis aux amateurs ;-) ).

Et là une question m'est apparue : 
est il possible que celui ci remplace mes sauvegardes sur disque ?

Je m'explique, je ne dispose pas de beaucoup de données critiques une quinziane de Go) mais les photos, la musique et quelques doc ... serait il possible de les synchroniser avec un Ipad ?

Car dans ce cas là, je m'orienterais plutôt sur un 32 Go (alors qu'à l'origine je me concentrais sur un 16 Go et c'est dur ... de se concentrer .

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## twinworld (1 Juillet 2011)

pas une très bonne idée à mon avis. Il vaut mieux acheter un disque dur externe neuf 64 GB ou 128 GB. C'est plus efficace pour la sauvegarde. ça se branche sur n'importe quel ordi.


----------



## drs (1 Juillet 2011)

twinworld a dit:


> pas une très bonne idée à mon avis. Il vaut mieux acheter un disque dur externe neuf 64 GB ou 128 GB. C'est plus efficace pour la sauvegarde. ça se branche sur n'importe quel ordi.



Pourquoi si peu? Tu prend un 500Go 2,5" externe, ca coute en gros 70 et ca se promène facilement.


----------



## Ealdu (2 Juillet 2011)

> Bonjour à tous (et à toutes mais là c'est plus rare  )



Oui mais ELLES existent, alors pourquoi des parenthèses! J'en suis une et je te réponds 

Pour ta question, l'ipad n'est pas un disque dur externe, mais bien une extension de ton ordinateur. Donc pour la sauvegarde: prend un disque dur externe, mais pour montrer tes photos, écouter ta musique, travailler sur tes documents à l'exterieur ..... Alors oui prend un iPad 

Par contre, le 16go est vite rempli, le 32 est un bon compromis.

Tu cherches un ipad1 ou le 2 en occasion, wifi ou wifi 3G ?


----------



## bagalorifere (2 Juillet 2011)

En fait j'ai déjà un disque externe pour mes sauvegardes mais avec l'ipad, cela me ferait une sauvegarde en plus pouvant être utilisé pour le multimedia.

Pour la version Ipad, vu mon budget je penche pour un V1 (je voudrais tester et voir si cela convient bien à mon besoin) en wifi (la 3G c'est du vol je trouve).


----------



## Ealdu (2 Juillet 2011)

Si tu n'as pas besoin de la camera la V1 est très bien.

Par contre tout dépend de ton usage pour la 3G, cela peut être bien pratique quand on a pas de wifi disponible et pas d'iphone!
Quand au prix c'est en fonction du service rendu et si vraiment tu n'en a pas besoin alors oui tu as raison mais sache que en occasion la 3G n'est pas trop cher et c'est un plus car tu n'est pas obliger de souscrire un abonnement. Penses-y!

Perso mon homme a un 3G, moi un wifi seul et des fois je l'envie.


----------



## bagalorifere (2 Juillet 2011)

oui ben voilà, si je vois que la 3G me manque, ma femme récupérera celui là et j'en prendrais un autre ;-)


----------



## Ealdu (2 Juillet 2011)

Hé oui voila a quoi servent les femmes, récupérer ce que les hommes ne veulent plus, cela leur donne bonne conscience !  

Consel a ta femme: qu'elle acheter le 2 tout neuf! Na!


----------

